# [gaim] gaim-vv - libj2k

## Pachacamac

Salut !

J'essaye d'installer gaim-vv mais j'ai un problème sur la dépendance libj2k

Voici le message que j'obtient :

```
Making all in src

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libj2k-0.0.8/work/libj2k-0.0.8/src'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DPACKAGE=\"libj2k\" -DVERSION=\"0.0.8\"  -I. -I.    -O3 -funroll-loops -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -MT j2k.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/j2k.Tpo" \

  -c -o j2k.lo `test -f 'j2k.c' || echo './'`j2k.c; \

then mv ".deps/j2k.Tpo" ".deps/j2k.Plo"; \

else rm -f ".deps/j2k.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

../libtool: ../libtool: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

make[1]: *** [j2k.lo] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libj2k-0.0.8/work/libj2k-0.0.8/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libj2k-0.0.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 26, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

```

Qui as réussi à installer ce logiciel ?

Merci de votre aide.

----------

## DuF

Bon y a rien sur bugs.gentoo.org (c'est d'ailleurs étonnant...) mais comme pas mal d'amis me demandent de tester, bah oui ils veulent tous utiliser leur cam avec yahoo et msn.... donc bon c'est prévu mais une fois que je me serai sorti de fvwm  :Smile: 

Donc soit t'as résolu ton problème avant que je teste de mon côté et dans ce cas là je suis preneur de tout retour d'information soit je teste relativement rapidement et je te tiens au courant.

----------

## Pachacamac

Non je n'y arrive toujours pas  :Sad:  Par contre je veux bien t'aider pour fvwm  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Tu utilises les ebuilds dispo sur breakmygentoo dispo ICI ?

Histoire qu'on cause des mêmes  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Non j'ai ceux de bugzilla. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54469

Les .ebuilds n'ont pas la même date.

----------

## DuF

C'est marrant je n'avais rien trouvé sur bugzilla... enfin bon j'ai testé ceux sur breakmygentoo, j'ai lancé ça cette nuit, a priori en regardant vite fait ce matin avant de partir au boulot et bien ça avait planté  :Sad: 

Comme je ne peux avoir accès à ma machine je ne saurai la raison que ce soir, donc je te tiens au courant de l'avancement que ça prend chez moi.

----------

## Pachacamac

Alors quoi de neuf ? Je pense que tu as rencontré quelques problèmes pour ne pas te pavaner d'avoir réussi.   :Wink: 

C'est quand même étrange. Je vais reprende ma tentative demain.

----------

## DuF

En fait cette semaine j'ai pas trop eu le temps de tester, j'ai juste lancer les emerge pour les ebuild qui sont sur breakmygentoo et sur bugzilla (a priori y a pas l'air d'y avoir des masses de différences) et le résultat fut le même, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de chercher d'où pouvait venir l'échec de l'ebuild. Je pense que ce week end je pourrai au moins regarder où ça foire précisément.

----------

## Argian

Désolé, je vais donner une solution avant DuF (pour l'ebuild de bugzilla), mais vous n'êtes pas obligés de lire  :Wink: 

En fait, le problème vient de l'ebuild qui n'applique pas le patch libtool. Pendant l'unpack, il y a cette erreur:

```
/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 20: epatch: command not found
```

Pour corriger, il suffit de rajouter au début de l'ebuild de libj2k

```
inherit eutils
```

----------

## Pachacamac

En effet ça marche. Merci bien Argian, comment t'as trouvé la soluce ? T'as prévenu sur bugzilla ?

EDIT : Attention DuF le .ebuild de gaim-vv sur breakmygentoo ne fonctionne pas, il y a beaucoup d'erreurs, celui de bugzilla est correct.

Il me reste a compiler enchant-1.1.3 et gtkspell-2.0.4-r1

----------

## Argian

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> En effet ça marche. Merci bien Argian, comment t'as trouvé la soluce ? T'as prévenu sur bugzilla ?

 La soluce? J'ai vu l'erreur, j'ai cherché un ebuild qui fonctionne et applique des patchs et j'ai cherché la différence (Je n'ai pas eu à chercher loin, c'est la premère ligne  :Razz:  ).

Pour bugzilla, je viens de le faire

----------

## Pachacamac

Pas bête. les ebuilds je ne connais pas, je compte regarder de plus près comment ça marche. J'ai vu de la doc sur le net. Ca pourrai me serviir.

----------

## Leander256

J'ai rajouté les "nouveaux" ebuilds dans bugzilla. Jusqu'à il y a peu, emerge n'avait pas besoin de cette instruction "inherit eutils" pour se servir des fonctions telles que epatch... Merci Argian pour avoir signalé l'erreur (la prochaine fois n'hésite pas à envoyer ton ebuild corrigé sur bugzilla).

Si vous voulez de la doc sur les ebuilds c'est tout simple il suffit d'aller se servir sur le site officiel, par contre je n'ai pas cherché de tutoriel, je crée mes ebuilds "à l'arrache" en recopiant d'autres qui fonctionnent déjà.

----------

## DuF

Yep ça compile bien, bon ça m'arrange j'avais pas encore regardé pourquoi ça avait échoué  :Smile: 

Me reste plus qu'à tester ça avec des amis.

Merci

----------

## Pachacamac

Pour faire de la visio conf entre plusieurs systèmes sous gnu/linux il existe de bon logiciels ?

----------

## DuF

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> J'ai rajouté les "nouveaux" ebuilds dans bugzilla. Jusqu'à il y a peu, emerge n'avait pas besoin de cette instruction "inherit eutils" pour se servir des fonctions telles que epatch... Merci Argian pour avoir signalé l'erreur (la prochaine fois n'hésite pas à envoyer ton ebuild corrigé sur bugzilla).
> 
> Si vous voulez de la doc sur les ebuilds c'est tout simple il suffit d'aller se servir sur le site officiel, par contre je n'ai pas cherché de tutoriel, je crée mes ebuilds "à l'arrache" en recopiant d'autres qui fonctionnent déjà.

 

Un petit détail concernant les ebuilds, j'avais pas fait gaffe mais dans l'ebuild de gaim-vv tu as fixé en dur les répertoires de travail "work" là où sont décompressés les archives. Pour ceux qui comme moi ont définis un Portage_tmp différent ça plante l'emerge. J'avais modifié l'ebuild en oubliant de préciser ce petit point. Je pense que dans l'ebuild il faut modifier /var/tmp/portage/ par ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}.

----------

## DuF

Bon trop bête j'ai que des contacts avec vidéo sous MSN, donc faudra que je regarde pour le support de linphone....

----------

## Leander256

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Un petit détail concernant les ebuilds, j'avais pas fait gaffe mais dans l'ebuild de gaim-vv tu as fixé en dur les répertoires de travail "work" là où sont décompressés les archives. Pour ceux qui comme moi ont définis un Portage_tmp différent ça plante l'emerge. J'avais modifié l'ebuild en oubliant de préciser ce petit point. Je pense que dans l'ebuild il faut modifier /var/tmp/portage/ par ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}.

 

Je viens de le corriger (en tout cas chez moi ça marche), il faut en fait utiliser ${WORKDIR}, qui correspond à ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/work.

----------

## Frux64

Salut,

je viens souvent sur le forum pour me renseigner et je viens d'ouvrir un compte pour pouvoir y participer. J'ai un soucis avec libj2k, il me met un piege sur libj2k-0.0.8-libtool.patch :

# emerge libj2k

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-libs/libj2k-0.0.9 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  libj2k-0.0.9.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libj2k-0.0.9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/libj2k-0.0.9/work

 * Applying libj2k-0.0.8-libtool.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: libj2k-0.0.8-libtool.patch!

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/libj2k-0.0.9/temp/libj2k-0.0.8-libtool.patch-27788.out

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libj2k-0.0.9 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 402, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: libj2k-0.0.8-libtool.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Est ce que quelqu'un peut me guider ?

Merci

----------

## Argian

Pour moi, ça se passe très bien. Tu as regardé ce qu'il y a dans ce fichier  /var/tmp/portage/libj2k-0.0.9/temp/libj2k-0.0.8-libtool.patch-27788.out ?

----------

## Frux64

J'ai ca comme message :

```
PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 < /usr/local/portage/media-libs/libj2k/files/libj$

======================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- src/Makefile.in2004-04-22 05:55:29.000000000 +0200

|+++ src/Makefile.in2004-05-30 16:31:12.522020384 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

```

j'avais pu l'installer, mais c'est gaim-vv qui merdait, alors j'ai laissé tombé et suprimer libj2k jusqu'a ce que je vois ce post.

----------

## GNUTortue

bonjour,

moi j'ai un problème avec l'ebuild, alors j'ai fait à la main, pour la conf :

./configure --prefix=/usr/local --disable-perl --enable-gnutls=yes --with-nspr-includes=/usr/include/nspr  --with-nss-includes=/usr/include/nss --with-nspr-libs=/usr/lib --with-nss-libs=/usr/lib --with-libj2k=/usr/lib --enable-msn-vv --with-gnutls-includes=/usr/include/gnutls --with-gnutls-libs=/usr/lib

J'ai compillé et installé, ça se lance mais je ne vois rien (ni dans les options ni dans la liste de contact) pour commencé une conversation video..... mon but c'est de webcamer avec des amis sur MSN. (Dsl de m'incruster dans ton post comme ça, mais après tout tu me l'avais aussi fait pour mon problème de QuickCam ^_^)

----------

## DuF

La libj2k ne sert pas a priori pour msn, mais pour yahoo, donc si tu le fais à la main autant l'enlever et ne garder que linphone, en tout cas c'est ce qu'il me semble avoir compris.

----------

## GNUTortue

bon cette fois j'ai fait :

./configure --prefix=/usr/local --disable-perl --enable-gnutls=yes --with-nspr-includes=/usr/include/nspr  --with-nss-includes=/usr/include/nss --with-nspr-libs=/usr/lib --with-nss-libs=/usr/lib --enable-msn-vv --enable-linphone --with-gnutls-includes=/usr/include/gnutls --with-gnutls-libs=/usr/lib --disable-gevolution

la compille ce passe bien, dans /usr/local/include/gaim j'ai un linphone.h, mais dans la configuration de gAIM dans les plugin y'a toujours rien pour Linphone et la video via MSN, si je fais un clique droit sur un contact MSN dans le menu y'a ni "commencer un conversation vocal" ni "commencer une conversation video" ou quelque chose du style  :Sad: , y'a-t-il quelqu'un qu'arrive a communiquer avec le son ou la video avec gAIM ? Quelqu'un sait comment faire pour pouvoir communiquer avec ça Webcam sur MSN ? Pitié !!! Aide moi et tout les autres (si j'suis pas le seul...) qui n'y arrive pas !!

Merci d'avance  :Wink: 

----------

## GNUTortue

Bon je l'ai recompillé avec les même options et maintenant ça va presque :

Quand je lance une invitation mon interlocuteur reçoit :

 *Quote:*   

> GNUkame vous invite à démarrer la vidéoconférence. Voulez-vous Accepter (Alt+C) ou Refuser (Alt+D) ?
> 
>   Vous ne pouvez pas accepter cette invitation car la vidéoconférence est uniquement disponible sur Windows XP. Consultez GNUkame pour recevoir une invitation de conversation audio ou par webcam uniquement

 

Je crois que j'avais déjà vu ça quelque part mais je retrouve plus ou était cette soluce  :Sad: 

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire ou se trouve ou me donner la solution ?

Merci d'avance !

----------

## ezechiel_dantec

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait fait un How-To sur tout ca...? Un avec l'ebuild de bugzilla...?

Et celui-ci contient-il le support cam MSN?

----------

